# Subwoofers VS. Mirror showdown (VIDEOS!)



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Lets see what we have cooking here for mirror mayhem. I know some people must have some pretty insane setups in their cruzes. Would love to see just how powerful they truly are!

Heres mine to start - (Favorite part is at 0:20)
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738961999490922
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Freddy2009 (Oct 6, 2014)

Your video doesn't work.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Always test your links


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Your "mirror showdown" doesnt work. AHAHA


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Try youtube. That way, you can manage security settings on a per-video basis, instead of requiring everyone to be your FB friend to see that.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

****! Sorry guys..

Thought my videos were public. It's good now!

http://youtu.be/huIkTts76CE


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Brrrrrrrddbrrrrrd you like that stuff ? that 's not music ...


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice. Im sure it sounds better in person.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

brian v said:


> Brrrrrrrddbrrrrrd you like that stuff ? that 's not music ...


It mat not seem like it is to you, but we all have different tastes. Everyone's taste is different and that is the beauty of music. There are many different genres. That way, if you don't like one, you don't have to listen to it. So do not act negatively towards mine. Instead, choose not to listen to it, and do not insult those who do


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Nano-Skiff said:


> Nice. Im sure it sounds better in person.


Yea the sub frequencies are so low that they are making the microphone on my iPad become distorted. It does sound great in person. Wish there was a New England meetup soon!


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Bump... Anyone else have any videos?!


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Instagram

Sundown x 15 Tuned at 30hz 4.5^3 On 1200 RMS @ .5ohm


Heres the link to the picture:

http://instagram.com/p/pm-ifBjtBi/?modal=true


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Post #85
Not a SPL setup by any means, but it'll shake whatever you ask!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...co-mt-hi-end-full-audio-system-upgrade-9.html


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FipYheWurw" target="_blank">





I suppose a direct link is easier.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice you were flexing your windshield a little bit.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

loganste123 said:


> Instagram
> 
> Sundown x 15 Tuned at 30hz 4.5^3 On 1200 RMS @ .5ohm
> 
> ...


Any videos for that setup? And if I may ask, why do you have your port facing up towards the rear deck? Does this cause excessive vibration?


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

loganste123 said:


> Instagram
> 
> Sundown x 15 Tuned at 30hz 4.5^3 On 1200 RMS @ .5ohm
> 
> ...


Any videos for that setup? And if I may ask, why do you have your port facing up towards the rear deck? Does this cause excessive vibration?


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> Any videos for that setup? And if I may ask, why do you have your port facing up towards the rear deck? Does this cause excessive vibration?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


I dont have the port facing towards the rear deck. The port is facing the trunk. Look at the picture...


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry buddy. Looked quick and thought it was facing up. My bad. Nice build!!


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> Sorry buddy. Looked quick and thought it was facing up. My bad. Nice build!!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


In the works of something 10 times more ignorant.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

loganste123 said:


> In the works of something 10 times more ignorant.


Lets hear what you have in store for us!


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> Lets hear what you have in store for us!


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/98930-logans-spl-build-trillogy.html


----------

